# Red Devils



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Headed out today and found a lot of birds, however they were not being polite at all. Some coveys were getting up out to 200 yards. We were able to put down a few but they were little Red Devils today for sure.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nicely done!

You may want to crop your picture though before you give up your location!


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I recognize that 3rd patch of weeds! Thanks a lot for giving up my secret spot. jerk.:grin:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I like that boulder. That is a nice boulder.

The birds look great too!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Funny thing is I don't even hunt within miles of that rock. It is just a great rock for pictures.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I think I know where that is...it kinda looks like my parents fake rock in their front yard. Nice work those birds are a blast.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

He's in downtown Draper at the corner of 12300 S and 300 E !!!!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Well what do ya know, this joke has migrated from the waterfowl section to the Upland:grin:


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice pics. What kind of dog is that? Drath or a pudelpointer? Either way looking dog.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice. Sounds like your having a great year.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

GWP ? Nice looking dog and great on the birds


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Track is a Pudelpointer. He is a great dog!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mallardhead12 said:


> I recognize that 3rd patch of weeds! Thanks a lot for giving up my secret spot. jerk.:grin:


If the birds are twitchy enough to be getting up at 200 yards you're not the only one out there huntin em... Sorry buddy, yer secret spot aint a secret no more!:mrgreen:


----------



## Guitarfanatic (Jan 3, 2014)

200 yds?! Sounds like those birds are getting beat on pretty good.

Good looking dog though!


----------

